

Easy Metaprogramming For Making Your Code Habitable - saturnflyer
http://www.saturnflyer.com/blog/jim/2013/10/23/easy-metaprogramming-for-making-your-code-habitable/

======
hcarvalhoalves
Makes you wonder how much OO is enough OO.

What does this achieve that you can't do by lazily merging two hashes (the
default values + the second data source)?

